
Why Theoretical Mathematics Is Important - agandy
http://medium.com/@austingandy/musings-on-theoretical-mathematics-a624287942d0
======
chmaynard
Is "Theoretical Mathematics" a British expression? Just asking..

~~~
agandy
I don't believe so. Just the phrase I use to make a distinction between that
and applied math. I guess "pure math" would be another way of saying the same
thing.

